# Some Of My Custom Rods



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I'll admit, I've got a ways to go, as far as spacing and thread tension, (As you'll see in the pics attached) I'll definately need some help from you guys, and it will be much appreciated. I can't seem to "Keep things straight" I've thought about getting a butt wrap alignment tool, I know that would help, but, where my threads cross, the center lines there, often want to meander to one side or the other, as you'll see in the close up of the fish pattern. My rods look good to the untrained eye, but, I'm not satified with them. I know it has something to do with tension, my layout, and the taper on the rod. HELP!! LOL
Here's some pics

7 ft Fenwick BT856 (Uncoated)


















11 1/2 ft 1 pc Brown Fenwick (Uncoated)









Lamiglas SSP845 (Coated)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Still looks good.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep. The butt wrap alignment tool will definitely help. I don't have one yet, but as soon as FedEx pulls their heads from their rears, it should arrive any day now. Your work is definitely good though. Nice rods.


----------



## Mark Law (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks good to me, better than i could do. Really like the fish pattern.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

very nice, realllly like that lami pattern in the last pic.



JesseL


----------

